
The Vintage Beauty of Soviet Control Rooms - switch_kickflip
https://designyoutrust.com/2018/01/vintage-beauty-soviet-control-rooms/
======
tabtab
Some of those are absolutely fantastic! The 3rd to last ("spiders") and 2nd to
last ("neon") could be reworked into some interesting alien ship control room
designs. I used to draw control panels onto play-blocks as an adolescent and
tried to give them an aesthetic tilt. Reflecting the style of the times, they
looked like R2D2 mated with Max Headroom: "B-b-b-beep, Ch-ch-chirp"

------
bem94
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.

I remember reading somewhere that the control room at the Chernobyl nuclear
plant looked like someone had taken a grab bag of knobs and dials and thrown
them at the wall. The report concluded that the design of the control room
made safe management of the plant more difficult.

